# Edging curb



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

How do most of you all edge your curb? String trimmer? I use a McLane wheeled edger for everywhere else but it doesn't balance well in this spot. I tried the curb attachment and wasn't impresssed. BTW, this is the sidewalk area I plan to renovate next spring.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I use a stick edger attachment for my trimmer. More info here.


----------



## monty (Jul 25, 2017)

I use same as Ware, but I've got the echo version


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Stihl stick edger. Blades are cheap, but I'd like to get a thicker edge on it, maybe I need to do double passes.


----------



## monty (Jul 25, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> Stihl stick edger. Blades are cheap, but I'd like to get a thicker edge on it, maybe I need to do double passes.


What do you mean by thicker edge?


----------



## OutdoorEnvy (Sep 27, 2017)

I use a string trimmer for everything. If you want to get a good clean line you might have to use a flat shovel or something to clear out a little soil between the curb and grass to give you a nice line to go down. That slope will always have water and soil running towards the edge so you will always have a little more time needed for that spot.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

monty said:


> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> > Stihl stick edger. Blades are cheap, but I'd like to get a thicker edge on it, maybe I need to do double passes.
> ...


What I meant was a wider distance from the driveway/sidewalk to the turf. Currently, it's the width of the edger blade. Last weekend, my wife and I were yard sailing, and I saw one house that had an edge that was as wide as 2 fingers. It made me cringe.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

I use a string trimmer, you might have to try a couple of ways to hold it but once you figure out your method it's pretty easy.


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

I used the Steppin' Edger (https://www.gardeners.com/buy/steppin-edger/34-524.html) to cut away all the overgrown grass and dirt, and now I edge with a string trimmer about every other week. I might need to use the Steppin' Edger each spring, but I haven't been around long enough to know for sure.


----------



## jimmy (Jul 25, 2017)

I use my string trimmer. I have a 20v B&D with the rotating head and wheel. I usually trim/edge every other time I mow.


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

kds said:


> I used the Steppin' Edger (https://www.gardeners.com/buy/steppin-edger/34-524.html) to cut away all the overgrown grass and dirt, and now I edge with a string trimmer about every other week. I might need to use the Steppin' Edger each spring, but I haven't been around long enough to know for sure.


Honestly you'll probably never use it again if you maintain your lawn.


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

high leverage said:


> kds said:
> 
> 
> > I used the Steppin' Edger (https://www.gardeners.com/buy/steppin-edger/34-524.html) to cut away all the overgrown grass and dirt, and now I edge with a string trimmer about every other week. I might need to use the Steppin' Edger each spring, but I haven't been around long enough to know for sure.
> ...


I don't think I've busted it out since last spring. I'd sell it, but it probably wouldn't put many more dollars in my pocket, so I'm hanging on to it.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

I've used a string echo for 13 years. Now using a stihl curved edger, should have switched a long time ago.


----------

